# Native SUV



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I have not heard of a Native in Texas however if you want to take a look at the build quality you are more than welcome to come over to Bridge City/Orange and look at my Cayenne


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

If you want to come to destin, I have one


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks very much for the offers! I may be in touch if no one steps up with a closer offer.


----------



## Fly Dude (Jan 7, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Are there any Native owners in this region who would be willing to let me drop by for a walk around? Will travel to you. Anything in this forum’s region is much closer than Ft Pierce.
> TIA


I have a 2015 Native 17 Backcountry tiller south of Dallas and you are welcome to come take a look.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Fly Dude said:


> I have a 2015 Native 17 Backcountry tiller south of Dallas and you are welcome to come take a look.


Thanks Fly Dude. May I ask your zip code to estimate drive time. Ever take it to the coast?


----------



## Fly Dude (Jan 7, 2019)

My zip is 75134. I go to Rockport about once a month for 4 or 5 days. I am trying to make it down there next Wednesday through Sunday. I hope to fish the Lydia Ann Fly Masters tournament on Saturday. There should be a bunch of skiffs at the weigh in at Conn Brown Harbor boat house and later at Redfish Willies's Grill for the awards.


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

I’m just 20 miles outside of Dallas. Your more than welcome to check out my SUV17 if I’m in town or want to contact me for a visit . @tx8er


----------



## Mick Perisho (Apr 13, 2020)

diliberoj said:


> I’m just 20 miles outside of Dallas. Your more than welcome to check out my SUV17 if I’m in town or want to contact me for a visit . @tx8er


I would like to take a drive to see your micro skiff before I drive all the way to Florida just to see one. I'm in Carrollton. (north Dallas)


----------



## Fly Dude (Jan 7, 2019)

Sure. I am in Lancaster. Call or text Dennis 303-915-7494


----------



## Fly Dude (Jan 7, 2019)

Fly Dude said:


> Sure. I am in Lancaster. Call or text Dennis 303-915-7494


Sorry Mick, I thought you were asking to see my 17.


----------

